# Size



## bmoore14 (Aug 25, 2004)

Does the size of the dam and sire reliably predict the size the puppies will be at maturity? Does the sire have a greater impact on the size. We will be looking at puppies and want to try and determine what size the puppies will be as adults.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

-_-


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi bmoore14!!









It is Brinkley's mom!  
Glad you found us here! 
Hope you read my email I sent you. It clears up my pups weight...LOL.
This place is great...people are nice and friendly...it is very addicting! :wacko: Watch out!

For the rest of you reading this very confused like







...we have been chatting on the phone b/c they are going to look at puppies tomorrow from the same great lady that I got Brinkley from. I am so excited for them.







(just love that new smilie face!) I told them they will fall in love at first sight. The size question may completely be eliminated from their minds...LOL.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

My sister and I both have puppies from the same breeder. They both have the same father but different mothers and in our case, it looks like the mothers passed down their size to the pups. The father of both puppies is about average size. My sister's puppy had a very small mother and he is very tiny compared to mine that had a bigger mother and is a chunk at his age. My sister's puppy is about half the size Tuffy was at that age. I don't know if this holds true across the board, but this was my experience with it.


----------



## bmoore14 (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Aug 25 2004, 08:44 PM
> *Hi bmoore14!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks Tracie! You have been so helpful! We go from confusion to enlightened and back to confused again. :wacko: But we are having great fun learning about Maltese and the people who love them!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I think the parents size does matter. I know that breeders like to have small males and larger females so that the mother can carry more pups. Then, the puppies end up being the "average" of both of them. I really don't know if that's the case, if that really is true or not. I'll see how Chanel grows out. She was 4 lbs exactly at 5 months old. It has been three weeks and I have yet to weigh her. I bought her at 4 months old and she was 3 lbs 13.5 oz at 4 months old. I want her to stay on the small size, but she seems to be filling out.







No matter though, she is very cute to me no matter what!

~Elegant


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry to add to the confusion, bmoore14, but I have also heard that the grandparents can also impact the size. There was a post on either here or MO about the parents being small but the puppy being larger and someone replied that to be absolutely sure you need to look at the grandparents on both sides.

But I do agree with Tracy. Once you see the puppies the size will not matter because you are going to fall in love with them. Maltese puppies are SO cute! Just thinking about it makes me want another one.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

They told me when i got Maxi he wont be more than 6lbs full grown that both his parents were 5 to 6lbs, maxi at 11 months is about 8 to 9lbs he goes back and forth
but he is thin and long , a breeder told me you can tell by the size of the paws
she showed me a 4 month old Maltese how small her paws were compared to maxis personally i prefer the size of Maxi, the smaller they are the more delicate they are , Maxi can be hyper at times and he jumps on and off the couch the bed i would be way to nervous.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

a 3 month old maltese should be smaller than your foot! thats how i determine their size. lol.







anyway, theres a chihuahua size chart out there---im not sure how accurate it could be with maltese though:

http://www.pawfectchihuahuas.com/WeightChart.html

there you go!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bmoore14_@Aug 25 2004, 07:01 PM
> *Does the size of the dam and sire reliably predict the size the puppies will be at maturity? Does the sire have a greater impact on the size. We will be looking at puppies and want to try and determine what size the puppies will be as adults.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=7710*


[/QUOTE]

The Dam and Sire and the whole line can be used to predict the size of the puppy. You can get a good idea but no one can really guarantee the size. Very similiar to humans. Sparkle's mom is 4 lbs and her dad is 4.5 lbs. Sparkle is now under 3 lbs at 9 months. She is smaller than both her parents. On the other hand, her brother and sister from the litter fit the Maltese standard in terms of size. I know the sire has other litters that are also small in size.

I believe we can estimate based on the sizes of the parents for the last several generations plus the growth pattern of the puppy combined with the size of previous litters. The Chihuhua chart that was provided has been a good guide as well as the twice the weight at 12 weeks plus or minus 1 lbs. Mind you, Sparkle was 2 lbs at 12 weeks so it hasn't worked out. Cookie was 1.6 lbs at 12 weeks and she is close to 5 lbs now.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Welcoem Charmypoo!

Love the pictures in your sig line and the avatar..... just to adorable for words!









Judi


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Charmypoo you babies are sooooocute


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

Both of Lacey's parents are in the weight standard. Lacey's brother and sister look like they are going to be in the standard too. Lacey will be 7 months old on the 22nd and she weighs 7 pounds 5 ounces. She is beautiful but I have to wonder how much bigger she is going to get. Even if she would weigh 20 pounds I will love her, but I don't want her to get any bigger. My breeder did tell me she would be on the bigger side. I guess I will just have to wait and see.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Thank you everyone. I can't deny that they are adorable! Then again, what Maltese isn't


----------

